
A Customizable “DrudgeReport” for Linux - keithcu2
http://linuxreport.net/
======
mdszy
Why would you deliberately compare your site to drudge report?

~~~
nothal
Knock the politics all you want but Drudge Report is an effective website in
that it clearly conveys info to it's Target population. Website looks really
cool @OP!

~~~
runawaybottle
And for what it’s worth, I always hit Drudge and CNN throughout the day to get
a sense of how things are being spun from both sides.

------
williamstein
This is really cool.

Why is it called "Linux report" instead of something else like "Nerd Report"
or "Tech Report" or "Keith Report"? How do you filter for Linux relevance?
E.g., the top article under Slashdot is "Apple Has a Putin Problem", which
doesn't obviously seem to have anything to do with Linux. Thanks!

~~~
keithcu2
Glad you like it! It is Linux focused. Unlike Drudge, I'm not choosing the
articles. The Slashdot feed is the main feed. The Linux-only feed has only
about one article per day so it would be too boring. However, it is
customizable, so add your own RSS feeds if you think it is missing something.
Or send me a URL and I'll think about adding it to the default page.

